# Feeder Pigs for sale - SC KS



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

We have some Hereford and Hereford/Duroc feeder pigs that are ready to go. They are 40 to 50 lbs. They are $40 each. 

If you would like a Hereford gilt to raise up for a breeding sow I have one in this same age group that is $65.


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

Say, do you have a picture of the Hereford gilt ?


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

How far SC KS are you? I could use 2 more.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

fixer1958 said:


> How far SC KS are you? I could use 2 more.


I'm just south of Wichita.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Daryll in NW FLA said:


> Say, do you have a picture of the Hereford gilt ?


I'd have to go out and take one.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

The Hereford gilt is sold. I have plenty of feeder pigs at $40 each left though.


----------



## ereedpatterson (Mar 22, 2012)

I need two small pigs to show some scouts how to raise them 
please call 980 307 9812


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I would love to have a hereford cross but thats to far of a drive for me, Maybe next year when i move further east.


----------



## HardBall (Dec 23, 2010)

How many do you have available??


----------

